
A Prophet of Scientific Rigor–and a Covid Contrarian - pella
https://www.wired.com/story/prophet-of-scientific-rigor-and-a-covid-contrarian/
======
DyslexicAtheist
"There is ZERO rigor with Ioannidis. ZERO probabilistic reasoning & risk
management rigor. He doesn't even known what an exponential means. ZERO."
\--NNTaleb
[https://twitter.com/nntaleb/status/1256970494336737281](https://twitter.com/nntaleb/status/1256970494336737281)

